# Search Results Your Proud Of



## CrazyTeeShirts (Oct 31, 2006)

Just for fun I think it would be interesting to see what search results other members are most proud of achieving.

Mine would be:

Google #6 for "Funny t-shirts"
Google #3 for "tee shirts"


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

CrazyTeeShirts said:


> Just for fun I think it would be interesting to see what search results other members are most proud of achieving.
> 
> Mine would be:
> 
> ...


thats great, congratulations.  

how long have you been there ?


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

That is pretty impressive. I'll see what kind of favorable results I can get once I have a chance to retool my site; until then I'm not ranking too favorably I'm afraid. Still get some very interesting search term referals though, like "found a hobo in my room" was one someone found my site with once 

I didn't like the major mix-up Google did about a year ago. I used to have nearly everything - about 15 of the top 20, IIRC - for 'Twinge'. Now I'm down to like 2 of the top 20


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I've had a few memorable positions over the years 

I don't know about posting them here though...some things are better left unsaid


----------



## RisingBlue7 (Oct 8, 2006)

Uh huh...LOL! Do tell Rodney... 




Rodney said:


> I've had a few memorable positions over the years
> 
> I don't know about posting them here though...some things are better left unsaid


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I don't know, something about bragging about search engine results seems unsavory to me. Just a personal thing I guess


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

Rodney said:


> I don't know, something about bragging about search engine results seems unsavory to me. Just a personal thing I guess


i know what you mean Rodney. Here today gone tomorrow. 

I think this board has helped little me get a few hits here and there, and im greatfull for that Rodney. Thanks for ranking T-Shirt Forums.

Wait a minute, T-Shirt Forums ranks good because us yappers keep on posting value content.  ......


----------



## cookster (May 10, 2006)

You can't blame someone for being excited about having good positioning on Google as they are tough to get ranked on. I also agree with T-bot and Rodney some things are better left un said as you may look for that same keyword or phrase you are ranked on this month just to find you are nowhere to be found next month. Good luck to all.


----------



## mreicher (Aug 10, 2006)

Is there a way to know where your site falls at in the listings for different searches? I don't have time to ge to page 1,298,635 to see where I'm at.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

Search for luckylabel.


My name is third result down! Where's my sack of cash from them?


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

mreicher said:


> Is there a way to know where your site falls at in the listings for different searches? I don't have time to ge to page 1,298,635 to see where I'm at.
> 
> Thanks,
> Mike


I never use it but this tool is ok: http://www.seochat.com/seo-tools/search-engine-keyword-position/


----------



## Tshirtcrib (Jul 21, 2006)

Another good site to search for your rankings is www.googlerankings.com they are great, and very precise.


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 24, 2006)

Tshirtcrib said:


> Another good site to search for your rankings is www.googlerankings.com they are great, and very precise.


 
Cool site, and VERY accurate.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

Tshirtcrib said:


> Another good site to search for your rankings is www.googlerankings.com they are great, and very precise.


it sure is. Thanks.  .....thanks to google too eh!


----------

